# Best codec pack for Windows 7 64Bit?



## regielya

I need a codec pack to play high-def 1080p videos and stuff, whats the best one I can use ? (I don't want any junk with it or unnecessary components)

thanks - Reg.


----------



## Purple

I am running Win 7 64 bit and I use VLC player. I think it should have all the codec you need.

edit: I researched and it said tha VLC plays HD DVD's so it should work for your HD stuff


----------



## regielya

Hmm thanks 

Can I just download their codecs and use them with Windows Media Player ?

and how's K-Lite pack ??


----------



## canivari

regielya said:


> I need a codec pack to play high-def 1080p videos and stuff, whats the best one I can use ? (I don't want any junk with it or unnecessary components)
> 
> thanks - Reg.



Thats a very special codec to decode that one (if its the one that i think the HD H.264 video decoder..)
VLC (at least that i know of..) dont gonna read it..
you will need to by the decoder (codec) because is property of someone.
Take a look in this one:
http://corecodec.com/products/coreavc

or this one:
http://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdvd/overview_en_US.html

Hope that helps


----------

